# Circuito de Transmision de señales por un cable (TDM)



## .::Genryu::. (Ene 16, 2008)

*Objetivos*
*Desarrollar un circuito el cual se basa en un emisor i un receptor TDM(Time Division Multiplexing)
utilizado en telefonia para la conexion de telefonos para que muchas señales distintas puedan ir por un cable i asi ahorrar dinero que no vienen mal.*

*Se trata de un método que se basa en el conmutado a toda pastilla
a toda velocidad*

*Imaginad 4 telefonos que van cambiando por ejemplo cambia 1000 veces por segundo(1000Hz)
oiremos una conversacion,un segundo de silencio,y otra conversación  y vuelta a empezar. Cuando la frequencia es muy alta el tiempo entre cada conversacion q se pierde al cambiar a la otra  se reduce a decimas de segundo y no somos capaces de darnos cuenta y nos parece oir una conversa seguida y en eso consiste la TDM,gracias a esto podemos llevar muchas señales por un cable y ahorrar dinero*
*
Esquema*

*Material*
*C1,C2=* 1 microF 25v
*R1,R2=*4K7 ohms
*R3,R4,R5,R6,R7,R8=*1Kohm
*R9=*10Kohms
*R10,R11=*100Kohms
*D1,D2,D3,D4,D5,D6=*1N4148
*C3,C4=* 1 nanoF 25v
*C5,C6=*10 microF 25v

Las entradas se colocan a un amplificador en el que dependiendo de la frequencia y el OFFSET se oira las dos señales mezclada,un segundo de una,silencio,un segundo de otra(se ara mas claro el paso del tiempo contra más baja sea la frecuencia),i si seleccionamos las salidas tendran que salir una señal en cada canal.

para comprobar mejor soldar en un extremo un condensador a masa i  en el otro un cable e ir pinchando en el circuito i comprobareis el recorrido de la señal des de que estan mezcladas asta que se separan a los canales de la salida


----------



## Dano (Ene 16, 2008)

Por favor corrige las faltas ortográficas de las "i" por "y"

Saludos


----------



## .::Genryu::. (Ene 16, 2008)

perdona es que soy catalán i es la costumbre


----------

